# Problem with my CC pin brush



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

I just noticed today, after looking closely at the pins on our brush, that there is rust on the pins!

I called CC Systems and they said that proper care is to wash and dry the brush after use and store in a plastic bag. I never store it in a plastic bag. They have heard of this happening occassionally before. The warrantee is 6 months so I apparently have no recourse!

Has this happened to any of your pin brushes?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I am surprised they rusted, but of all the CC products I have, I have never read anything about storing any of them in a plastic bag. That seems odd.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

It seems like storing them in a plastic bag would promote rust, if anything! As much as these brushes cost, they shouldn't be rusting!! I just bought two combs, paid a fortune for them, and will be so very disgusted if they don't last and CC doesn't stand by them.

Sheri


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That's odd. Mine is fine but I have the brass pin brush so maybe that makes a difference. I would be really upset if such an expensive pin brush rusted! And if that's the care they want you to give the brush (store in a plastic bag), why don't they tell you this when you buy them?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Wow. I have a CC Brush that is at least 5 years old and no rust at all and I have never stored it in a bag. A few pins have came out but I still probably use this brush at least once a week!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*that sounds more like a defect*

I know your warranty is up, but it would be worth a talk to someone higher up about your concerns...and that you have quite a few friends.

I work in retail, and we don't want bad press...and you have a very legitimate complaint. You would think they would be prudent to replace your brush, as now many of us have heard about it.

Putting it back in plastic is sure to rust it...and if it scratches your dog it would not be a good thing.

It is worth a letter and a photo. I'd send you another one if I were them.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I have several CC brushes and I have not had any rust. One is at least 6 years old and I also have never read on their web site, nor been advised to store them in a plastic bag, that is very odd to me.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

I agree with all of you and I think I'll be going farther with this. I was really annoyed when I noticed it on the brush! Every single pin has rust on it


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

I am with the others, I have two CC pin brushes, no rust and I dont do any of that plastic bag stuff. I have had them for about a year, and I used it to line dry one of my dogs... Let us know what happens, they should work with you.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I just purchased the brass CC brush on the recommendations of many on this forum. It was delivered this morning and I gave Cali a quick brushing, just to try it out. I think it is going to work well on her thick coat.

I certainly hope that it holds up and doesn't break or rust, since it was so expensive!


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

I have a few brushes and never any rust. I think the oldest is 3 yrs old but I use it all the time until I got the new Fusion brush. Where did you get it from? It shouldn't matter but I will always deal with the vendors we have over her at the dog shows. They will do anything to make sure you are happy. Well and they stand behind their product, if you are at a show and Eric Salas is there you should show him. He will fix it!! I can't belive they told you that...it is so out of the part for that company!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Jan D said:


> I just noticed today, after looking closely at the pins on our brush, that there is rust on the pins!
> 
> I called CC Systems and they said that proper care is to wash and dry the brush after use and store in a plastic bag. I never store it in a plastic bag. They have heard of this happening occassionally before. The warrantee is 6 months so I apparently have no recourse!
> 
> Has this happened to any of your pin brushes?


I spent a fortune with CC....even more so when they double billed my bank card. I just plain don't like their customer service nor their products.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

JASHavanese said:


> I spent a fortune with CC....even more so when they double billed my bank card. I just plain don't like their customer service nor their products.


Jan, if you don't like their combs and brushes, whose do you like?

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

That is crazy! I would think it's better to let the brush air out than to put it in a plastic bag!

I have both the brass pin and regular silver-colored pin brushes from CC - no rust. I wonder if there was some sort of chemical reaction between the pins and a grooming product you may have used? Still, they shouldn't have rusted, regardless. I can't believe they didn't replace it for you. :frusty:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

It does not sound like good customer service to me either. I was looking at the brushes today.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Jan, if you don't like their combs and brushes, whose do you like?
> 
> Sheri and Tucker


Oh boy...... Ok, you asked. The dollar store had combs with a handle on them so I bought one. LOVED IT and went back and bought a bunch of them. I have everything from the most expensive to the least expensive and leave it to me to like a no name 1.00 comb. The problem with the comb is after a while the handle comes undone from the comb part.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Jane said:


> That is crazy! I would think it's better to let the brush air out than to put it in a plastic bag!
> 
> I have both the brass pin and regular silver-colored pin brushes from CC - no rust. I wonder if there was some sort of chemical reaction between the pins and a grooming product you may have used? Still, they shouldn't have rusted, regardless. I can't believe they didn't replace it for you. :frusty:


I can. They treated me like dirt on the phone. THEY got the order wrong and I had to pay the shipping charges and then had to fight them when they double billed my bank card. I have a 1.00 comb I love, I have a 45.00 comb I like, and CC can ......oops never mind.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Am I dreaming, or did someone awhile back say to not wash dog brushes??

In the past I usually soaked my brushes and combs in soapy water then let them air dry.
But with these new CC brushes I bought I can't, as they have wood handles..
Suggestions??

JanD.. at CC's prices you should get a new one or at least a refund. I would think a plastic bag would keep moisture in and cause rust..:suspicious:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I've had a Vellus pin brush for a long time and I really like it. I wash it in soap and warm water despite the wooden handle (I dry it immediately) and it has held up great. I also spray it with water while I am brushing (rather than spraying the dog) and no rust at all. I've stuck with it even though I've been tempted to follow the crowd to the CC brushes.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Hmmm, I'm so disgusted at what I'm hearing about CC that I'm going to try to find this Vellus on line to just check them out. Of course, I've already ordered two expensive combs from CC! Grrrr. Bad manners and arrogance just tick me off! These things are so expensive that CC has no reason to not stand behind their stuff. It is good this word is getting out.

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Jan D said:


> I agree with all of you and I think I'll be going farther with this. I was really annoyed when I noticed it on the brush! Every single pin has rust on it


Jan,
I would suggest you call and ask for CC himself. He was at Eukanuba and I overheard him tell a customer they stand behind their products. He is a very nice man. Maybe the person you spoke to before was just having a bad day! <grin> I would continue to pursue getting a replacement, because even though this has happened, I will say they are the best brushes I have bought and believe me I have bought many. I don't like their combs though, the best comb in my opinion is a Greyhound comb.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Kathy, which comb specifically do you like, and where do you get it?

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Sheri said:


> Kathy, which comb specifically do you like, and where do you get it?
> 
> Sheri and Tucker


Sheri,
It is a comb made by Greyhound and I purchased mine from a dog show vendor, however you can buy them online. They were first made in England I believe. They glide through the coat and don't snag, LOVE IT! They are on the more expensive side, but well worth it.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Sheri...

Well I wouldn't kick CC tgo the curb with only one bad experience. I have two CC brushes and a CC Buttercomb and just love them!!

Maybe this one brush could have been a defect.. Also sounds like the sales Rep was
off base in her response..


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Kathy said:


> Jan,
> I would suggest you call and ask for CC himself. He was at Eukanuba and I overheard him tell a customer they stand behind their products. He is a very nice man. Maybe the person you spoke to before was just having a bad day! <grin> I would continue to pursue getting a replacement, because even though this has happened, I will say they are the best brushes I have bought and believe me I have bought many. I don't like their combs though, the best comb in my opinion is a Greyhound comb.


Kathy, they can say anything they want, it's their actions that count. I had to pay shipping for two items plus had to pay shipping to return the brush I didn't order. I tried everything I knew to work something out with them over several days and decided the heck with it. My time is more valuable than staying on the phone for hours. I'm still stuck with a 40 some odd dollar brush I'll never use but the double charging to my bank card months after I ordered a brush took the cake. There are too many places to deal with to go through that stuff.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

JASHavanese said:


> Kathy, they can say anything they want, it's their actions that count. I had to pay shipping for two items plus had to pay shipping to return the brush I didn't order. I tried everything I knew to work something out with them over several days and decided the heck with it. My time is more valuable than staying on the phone for hours. I'm still stuck with a 40 some odd dollar brush I'll never use but the double charging to my bank card months after I ordered a brush took the cake. There are too many places to deal with to go through that stuff.


I am sorry you have had such problems, but I want folks to also know there are many of us that have had great service from CC for many years without an issue.


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

I just purchased the same brush at the show last weekend. I hope it does not rust. Chris was there and showed me how to clean the brush, but never mentioned storing it in a plastic bag.
They agreed to exchange another brush as the pins bent which I purchased last year. Chris said the brushes are only guaranteed for six month but since I wrote a letter he agreed to the exchange.
I would contact them.

Elayne


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Kathy said:


> I am sorry you have had such problems, but I want folks to also know there are many of us that have had great service from CC for many years without an issue.


I should have let you deal with them for me


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

I agree with Kathy!! I have never had anything but a great expirence with them and I always go back. Now I only buy their stuff at the dog shows and the vendors that carry his products will always stand behind them. I would find a show with Chris Salas at it and show him, I promise he will do something about it!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I wouldn't give up on CC because of this either. I've gotten really horrible salespeople for other companies before, but I wouldn't say that because of one bad salesperson/customer service rep that means the company is bad for me. In fact, I've been known to call and talk to one person who tells me something I don't want to hear so I hang up, call back and get someone else who can get me what I want. I think that's just the way things work sometimes. Does it suck? Yes. But I wouldn't say a whole company is a certain way because of one bad experience. Just my opinion.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Lina said:


> I wouldn't give up on CC because of this either. I've gotten really horrible salespeople for other companies before, but I wouldn't say that because of one bad salesperson/customer service rep that means the company is bad for me. In fact, I've been known to call and talk to one person who tells me something I don't want to hear so I hang up, call back and get someone else who can get me what I want. I think that's just the way things work sometimes. Does it suck? Yes. But I wouldn't say a whole company is a certain way because of one bad experience. Just my opinion.


Well, it was more than one bad experience especially when months later they double charged my bank card but I dealt with them when they were fairly new. They've probably improved their service...but once you've been bitten that badly, you don't go back.


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

Couldn't say it better Lina!!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We have bought the ones we use from dog show vendors and never had a problem with one. I do know someone who had one start to come apart and he took it back to the show vendor. The vendor said she would take care of it and traded him a new one on the spot. 

Might be worth a try if there is a dog show near you. Maybe the vendors have more "pull" or know who to deal with in the company.

Some of ours are years old and we have NEVER stored one in a plastic bag.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

JASHavanese said:


> Kathy, they can say anything they want, it's their actions that count. I had to pay shipping for two items plus had to pay shipping to return the brush I didn't order. I tried everything I knew to work something out with them over several days and decided the heck with it. My time is more valuable than staying on the phone for hours. I'm still stuck with a 40 some odd dollar brush I'll never use but the double charging to my bank card months after I ordered a brush took the cake. There are too many places to deal with to go through that stuff.


I am sorry for all the trouble you had, that is just wrong. Did you order directly from CC or from showdog.com?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

juliav said:


> I am sorry for all the trouble you had, that is just wrong. Did you order directly from CC or from showdog.com?


I ordered directly from them but they were fairly new back then. It sounds like they greatly improved their service, but still, once bitten, twice shy.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Well I called CC and spoke with 2 different women today and neither are budging. I can mail the brush back so that they can see it, they may keep it up to 30 days, and then decide if they will replace it or not! And I have to pay shipping to get my brush back because they won't return it! How aggravating:frusty: This is the only brush I own for Havee. I'd like to see what he looks like after 30 days of no brushing.

I said "I know alot of people" that use these brushes, I feel like I know you all :biggrin1: and no one has had this problem with theirs. Do you all blow dry your brush dry after you use it, because according to them that's what we're supposed to be doing. I just let it air dry. Or in hi humidity areas, areas that use u v lights ???? or in an area where humidifiers are used, the brush is to be stored in a plastic bag. No where have I seen this care written on their web site. I would think if you store a damp brush in a plastic bag it WOULD rust. 

I'm annoyed and I certainly won't be ordering another brush from them, even though I really like it. So that's the unhappy ending to my story.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*I just receive my comb and brush and I did NOT receive any care instructions for them they weren't even in a box other than the shipping box just wrapped in a sheet of foam. If we are suppose to be dong special things then it is THEIR responsibility to inform us of those things. If CC will NOT stand behind their products then I will not be buying any thing else from them. Does anyone have a contact that they can talk to about this? CC is receiving a LOT of BAD publicity from this issue. After all this is a public forum and any one can read this*.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I just bought one of the new fancy static brushes. I LOVE it! I am not sure it is because I have had the same light brown one for about 6 years but it was so exciting. I never did any of the things they are telling you to do and it has lasted just fine. In fact, I just got a new one cause DH saw pins were missing and he said I could get it so I hurry up and took him up on the offer while it was there!

Amanda


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I just bought one of the new fancy static brushes. I LOVE it! I am not sure it is because I have had the same light brown one for about 6 years but it was so exciting. I never did any of the things they are telling you to do and it has lasted just fine. In fact, I just got a new one cause DH saw pins were missing and he said I could get it so I hurry up and took him up on the offer while it was there!
> 
> Amanda


Amanda, could you post a link to the static brush you got? I wasn't sure which one you meant, but I really want to know! Thanks!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jane- It might not be that much ebtter than the regular one and it might just be I got a new brush  But I do love it thus far 

http://www.showdogstore.com/chrisch...inbrushnewsolidbrasspinsare100staticfree.aspx


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, I have the brass pin one too and LOVE it. It makes a HUGE difference in the amount of static on Kubrick's coat. I can really tell when I brush him and then comb him because the comb will produce tons of static but the brush won't. Plus, it just glides through the coat.

I guess the downside is that it's $$... but I like it too much and now getting number two and having to go through blowing coat again, I think I will appreciate it.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

*Good News!*

I just received a new pin brush in the mail from CC Systems to replace the one I had with the rusted pins!! How happy am I !!!:biggrin1:

I wasn't happy about how it was all handled on the phone, so after the second, unsuccessful phone call to CC Systems, I decided to take it a bit further and send them the damaged brush with a letter explaining my case. Also, so that they could see that every pin had rusted the full length of each pin. I received an email back stating they had received my package, and although Lisa was at Westminster, she would check it out when she returned.

I'm so fortunate, and thank goodness too. The inexpensive brush I purchased to get me through this last month was horrible. The first stroke I took with it I could feel the difference right away. The CC brushes might be a little more expensive, but they are well worth it! My faith in CC Systems for standing behind their product is renewed.

Thanks again forum members for your ever so helpful suggestions for these cute little havs we have!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

WONDERFUL! I'm so glad it was resolved to your satisfaction. The brushes really are wonderful.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jan, I am so happy that it worked out! I don't think I could live without my CC brush.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

This was a good move on their part, for PR. I'm very glad to read they stood behind their brush, finally.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I want to order this brush. Can someone confirm a great comb. Looking through posts, seems CC (11) seems to be the top choice. Any one have a preference as far as ordering directly from CC or the Dog Show Store? Thanks for any info.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks for the link Amanda. I just placed my order for the brush and the CC011 staggered tooth comb. Hopefully care instructions will be included...if not I'll check back and see what advice you pros have....please.


----------



## Ana's Mojito (Sep 24, 2007)

I have the CC oblong pin brush (light colored wood) and noticed after about 2 weeks use that the tip of a pin was bent, and my CC Buttercomb was showing some rusty color on the base of the teeth. So I called CC (from Guatemala, not just a long distance call...) and explained to the lady who ansered the phone my situation. She gave me an e-mail address and we started exchanging e-mails. About the bent pin, she asked if I ever hit the table with it brushing my dogs, and I explained to her most of the brushing is done while they're on their side, so no. I said I'd be at the Nationals in Chicago, and if they had a vendor there they could look at it. She said they wouldn't accept it.... And about the comb, she said they DO rust, just take longer. She even made the stupid remark (sorry...) "It's stain-less" so they're made to stain less than others.... I'll look for the e-mail because it was insulting. So no exchange for me..... A groomer at the Nationals recommended a German brand (can't remember what it was...) and a Japanese one, those don't rust he said, great for damp hair when you're drying.
About putting it in a plastic bag, makes no sense to me, I always rinse the comb, dry with a towel and air dry / blast with the hair dryer. Seems like CC needs to train their people more... between the plastic bag, and the "stain-less"......


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am surprised as I have always had good interaction with the CC vendors but it is always in person and I just use the brushes. You may consider a greyhound comb? They do have the coating and for $5 more you can have a sparkly one and not "stainless!"


----------



## Ana's Mojito (Sep 24, 2007)

thanks Amanda for your repply. I've used the Greyhound combs sold in petedge, they're good but not as good. What I like about my cc buttercomb is that it has really long teeth, so I can get deep down, especially with Mambo's much thicker coat. I now blow dry it for a bit after towel drying, and I don't store them in anything, they stay on top of the grooming table. That seems to have helped the "stain-less"....


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Petedge doesn't sell the REAL greyhound combs. They are the best, much better then the CC buttercomb in my opinion.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I have got to ask why is it necessary to buy such expensive pin brushes and combs. So far I have bought one pin brush from Ped edge and one from Walmart. I can't tell the difference except in price. The pet Edge brush has already lost a pin or two that is why I bought another one at the Walmart. Then I saw a metal comb at Walmart and bought it. It has a rubber handle and when I get through, I give it to Rosie to play with. If she chews up the handle, no problem. She is waiting to get the toy and looks forward to it. Over the weekend I got a metal greyhound looking comb from petsmart for 7$ or so (sale so don't know exactly). Seems to work fine. I was actually using plastic ones from the dollar store. Anyway clue me in on why spend so much money on the expensive comb if the 7$ one works just as good.


----------



## Ana's Mojito (Sep 24, 2007)

Kathy said:


> Petedge doesn't sell the REAL greyhound combs. They are the best, much better then the CC buttercomb in my opinion.


I thought the kind of comb was called a Greyhound comb, I had no idea it's a brand. Can you recommend a website where I can get one?
thanks!

p.s. I've wondered why they're called that, I'd never use it on a Greyhound, which such short coat... lol


----------



## Ana's Mojito (Sep 24, 2007)

Luciledodd said:


> I have got to ask why is it necessary to buy such expensive pin brushes and combs. So far I have bought one pin brush from Ped edge and one from Walmart. I can't tell the difference except in price. The pet Edge brush has already lost a pin or two that is why I bought another one at the Walmart. Then I saw a metal comb at Walmart and bought it. It has a rubber handle and when I get through, I give it to Rosie to play with. If she chews up the handle, no problem. She is waiting to get the toy and looks forward to it. Over the weekend I got a metal greyhound looking comb from petsmart for 7$ or so (sale so don't know exactly). Seems to work fine. I was actually using plastic ones from the dollar store. Anyway clue me in on why spend so much money on the expensive comb if the 7$ one works just as good.


No idea, I'd think the plastic combs would break the coat. About the brushes, I guess it's about how much you use them. The first pin brush I got for Mojito (who has much silkier hair than Mambo) was a #1 All Systems and that one lasted about a year (he was a puppy too). The others of the same brand I've gotten don't last more than a month.... The pins either go loose, or go into the brush. It's a matter of your dog's coat, and how much you use them I guess. The CC hasn't been my favorite so far either, the only thing I like better about it is that the pins are much longer than other brands I've seen so they reach deeper down, especially on Mambo whose coat is so abundant.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Ana's Mojito said:


> I thought the kind of comb was called a Greyhound comb, I had no idea it's a brand. Can you recommend a website where I can get one?
> thanks.


Here's the Ashley Craig's website that makes Greyhound combs and brushes.

http://greyhoundcomb.com/cart/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=20


----------

